

Show HN: Ruby Heap Viz – An interactive Ruby object graph visualization - mattbaker
https://github.com/mattbaker/ruby-heap-viz

======
tcopeland
To stress your browser, open viz.html and in irb do:

    
    
        module Example ; class Foo ; def bar ; end ; end ; end
        100.times {  Example::Foo.new ; sleep 1 }

~~~
pit
And then, to save yourself:

    
    
        GC.start

------
tsamb
I've seen this in action a couple of times and it is awesome. This is a
fantastic way to demo the heap to people who have had some experience in Ruby,
but only a touch of compsci fundamentals.

------
decentrality
Any known results with actor-based scenarios, such as with Celluloid?

Those situations tend to be infinitely recursive, but would be priceless to
map visually.

